# Gear recommendation?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Not so sure that I want to break into fly rod fishing, so for the steelies that run the rivers here in the spring and fall, would a noodle rod be a good choice, or something else?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

i've had both and sold my fly gear as my time on the tribs is limited. what's nice about noodle or longer spinning rods is that you can drift spawn, drift flies, throw spinners and flatfish or use jigs and floats. i would question a true noodle as it seems more guys are going to light, med. lt., and even med. power rods. there are far more experienced steelheaders here so i would solicit their opinions. i believe the shortest rod they will advise is a nine footer, possibly even more. it is real important to have a reel with a good drag though.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, hope one of them chimes in with a recommendation.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

A noodle rod is a great choice for all seasons. Just make sure it has some backbone to lay the wood to them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

wow, i can't believe you said thanks. doesn't happen here too often. john, i have never been to, but i have talked to the rod maker's shoppe in strongsville. ordered my last rod from them. if you get a chance, call them or drive up. those guys seem really knowledgeable about rod and reel selections. also, possibly erie outfitters? i know of guys on the pa. tribs who use cheap rods and good reels. they also use these rods for everything from gills and crappies to cats. a steelhead rod is another good arrow to have in your quiver.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

If I do a noodle rod say over a dedicated trout rod, what action should I use, how long of a pole, etc., etc. Same goes for if I get a dedicated trout rod too. I know they have dedicated trout/salmon rods. I really don't plan on keeping the trout as I'm not a fan of the taste.
So with a noodle rod I could actually cast a fly by itself out there same as the fly rod guys do?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Not exactly. You can drift a fly under a float, as you would bait or a jig. A noodle or float rod in the 10'6"-11'6" range would be a good all around rod for the Erie tribs. The length of the rod helps you keep your line off the water, giving you a more natural presentation

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. What action rod?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

i started with a true noodle (u.l.), then went to a light, then a med. lt. some of the guys here taught me not to play the fish to complete exhaustion, as it may die. a bit stronger rod with a fast tip will allow you to use the rod to best fight the fish, but also to bring it in a bit faster. i've had everything from 8.5 to 11.5. currently using a 10.5 berkley air ml. the rod seems a bit heavy at 7 ounces, but longer rods always do. 10.5 seems to be the norm these days. there are a lot of adequate rods to be had under 100 dollars, but again, a reel with a good drag is a must. i would love a much better rod than what i have, but i just don't do it enough.

and i agree about the taste of trout. to me, they are nasty. i can eat them smoked, but that is about it.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

don't be silly, a reel with drag is not a must... i've got my hand to slow fish down. i bought a 12 1/2 ft shimano convergence from rodmakers last season for about 80 bucks, very reasonable, and its worked out great for me. steelhead rods can get quite pricey.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

guess i've been doing it wrong for the last 30 years.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

any light rod over 10' is good but the longer the rod the better the drift. when it comes to reels any reel will work but once it gets below freezing a sealed drag is a great thing to have. and I do agree that a reel with drag is'nt necessary

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

JohnPD said:


> Not so sure that I want to break into fly rod fishing, so for the steelies that run the rivers here in the spring and fall, would a noodle rod be a good choice, or something else?


Make a road trip to Erie Outfitters. Craig will set you up with everything you need. From a great selection of steelhead rods to hooks and floats. http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

noodle rods are very bendy, or 'noodley', hence their name. extremely slow action. drift rods have more backbone.

I had a 9' noodle rod back in the day. fun. also had a 13' st croix wild river rod. that was also fun.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, lots of info, can't hardly wait until the season starts, got me a nice reel already, with a killer drag, the Penn Spinfisher SS Graphite, just need the rod now, and of course the floats/flies etc.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

In my opinion, it probably doesn't matter what noodle rod you get. It'll be different enough using such a long rod. Plenty of good choices for under 100$. Just make sure you tie good knots, and check your leaders often


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive actually been thinking of picking up another noodle/spinning rod myself. havent fished one in years.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just do yourself a favor and get one of those sacks you can put your rod in. Some of the best honey holes are off the beaten path and it sucks carrying a 10' rod through the brush!!!! My noodle rod seems to grab every branch in a 100yd. Area


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

stak45dx1 said:


> don't be silly, a reel with drag is not a must... i've got my hand to slow fish down. i bought a 12 1/2 ft shimano convergence from rodmakers last season for about 80 bucks, very reasonable, and its worked out great for me. steelhead rods can get quite pricey.



big difference between palming a centerpin reel and using a spinning reel. i believe john is looking at using a noodle rod with a spinning reel. even with my fly reels, a good drag only helped to land a fish quicker.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep, I'll be using my Penn spinning reel.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

A medium action 11'6" rod is a good middle ground to start at. Longer rods help keep more line off the water for more consistent drag free drifts. Shorter rods are a help if you are trekking through the woods.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

SO if I'm going to float fish these guys this fall, I know I know I need some sort of clear type bobber, salmon eggs, and a hook. Where do I get the salmon eggs from, and what size hook should I use?
I'm trying to get all my gear together before the season starts.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

If you have no salmon eggs at the moment you can do a few things.

#1. Use a jig/maggot combo early season at the break walls or towards the mouth of the rivers. Catch a female steelhead and use those eggs.

#2. Find an angler that has recently gone to either Canada or Michigan and can share some king salmon eggs with you

#3. Find an angler that has some supply from last year

#4. Later in the season, Erie Outfitters will sell king salmon eggs.

It is not critical to use king salmon eggs, though they do seem to work pretty well. You can have an enjoyable time by starting your season off with jig/maggot combo, harvest a few female chromers and then use that as your bait for future trips.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Would I still use the jig/maggot under a bobber? What about those fake eggs? Like the Gulp ones? Do they work or not? What hook size is best for these fish?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Jig/mag under a float yes. I have only used real eggs under a float so I can't speak to other gulp/Berkeley options. Size 10 egg hooks are my goto size. 

You can run emerald shiners under a float as well. They will produce some steel. Get a female and then you can switch over to running some eggs.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't waste your time with those fake eggs, unfortunately I did. A clear bobber is not a necessity, but would recommend having at least one in your gear. The Sheffield's tend to leak. I like the raven stuff. I would also recommend some high vis braid for a main line. MUCH easier to see on sunny days.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

jj, could you recommend a hi-vis running line? i've been using pline, but really don't care for the stuff. also, your running line-leader connection, do you use a small swivel?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Siglon made a hi-vis line. It is rare to find anymore in stores but I liked that. Suffix makes a nice hi-vis line and it can be found at Gander Mountain. Main line to leader can be connected with a swivel. I have used Raven micro swivels and they have worked out great. If you don't want to run a swivel you can tie a blood knot or surgeons knot to connect your leader and main.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

flash, i was avoiding the knots if at all possible...lol. danged arthritis in my fingers anymore. thanks for the help.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

What flash said, micro swivels are all I use, preferiably the ball bearing kind. Smaller the better. All of your presentation should be small, the steelies are pretty line shy, even more so when the water is low and clear.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

In the cold months, I will use swivels exclusively due to cold fingers. The micro swivels with the ball bearings work well for me too.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

How long of a leader do you use between the swivel and hook?
Also, How far from the hook do you place the bobber?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

if I'm using a jig I use a 3 foot leader but if I'm using eggs it is much shorter..... 10"+

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

You want to use a slip float setup. I use small surgical tubing over the top and bottom of the float so you can slide the float up or down your main line. You want your hook about 10" off the bottom of the river bed. I use a longer leader for jigs about three feet. That way with proper shot location, the jig will float ahead of the float. For egg sacks, I use about 15" of leader and try to bounce the bottom of the river bed.





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been looking into some rods here, so for example, what's the difference between the St. Croix 10ft 6in Wild River Salmon and Steelhead noodle rods, and the 10ft 6in Wild River Salmon and Steelhead drift rods?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

fish usa has them on sale right now. st. croix changed them over and the older models are being reduced. i believe they are at 115.00. the new models are 180.00.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not knocking st. Croix, but I got a 10'6" noodle rod two piece from dicks for like 60 bucks. Think it's Dawia. Works awesome!!!! Action is crazy light so you can use really light leader line for skittish steel in the not so best conditions. Plus, ya got money left over to buy decent floats and shot n what such. I never owned a St. Croix, so maybe they are worth the money who knows


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I have no idea about the St Croix either, was just wondering what is the difference between the 2 rods besides the price tag. It look like the ones labeled noodle are ultra lights with slow action, and the ones labeled drift rods are either medium, or medium light with fast action.. 
Wouldn't either one work exactly the same casting the same exact stuff?


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a difference to a certain extent.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

jjshbetz11 said:


> There is a difference to a certain extent.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Like what?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

JohnPD said:


> I have no idea about the St Croix either, was just wondering what is the difference between the 2 rods besides the price tag. It look like the ones labeled noodle are ultra lights with slow action, and the ones labeled drift rods are either medium, or medium light with fast action..
> Wouldn't either one work exactly the same casting the same exact stuff?


The drift rod will cast better and land the fish faster.
The noodle is too wimpy to send out all the splitshots needed for deeper fishing.


----------

